# EMERGENCY - Ranger may have eaten a knife tip



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd call the emergency vet. Many times they suggest feeding some bread which which cushion it ( I've heard of that for glass ingestion anyway). First and foremost, call the vet. An x-ray would show anything metal.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree.. call vet!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have an emergency vet near you that you could call? We have one that I have called when I was unsure what to do. They were always very helpful. How big was the tip that broke off? I will have Ranger in my prayers. Good luck!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh dear. Yep, vet asap. And please keep us updated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, call your Emergency Vet service. Ike did the same thing to me last weekend, but it was bone shards. A knife tip is much scarier.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully the tip was already broken off before you started trying to pry the steaks apart. I would definitely take him to the vet for x-rays, though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Ranger....I hope he is ok. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh geez....scary! I would give some bread and head right over to the vet for an xray


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Please go to the emergency vet for x-ray. Do not induce vomiting.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with the others! Get him to an emergency vet! Dont try and induce him to vomit, the tip of the knife(if he swallowed it) can really damage his esophagus on the way up! I hope everything is okay and that he didnt swallow the knife tip! You and Ranger will be in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Ranger is in our thoughts please keep us updated! I hope he didn't eat it!! Definitely take him to the vet to be sure though.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, if he did ingest the knife tip, I wouldn't want it to travel out of his stomach to his intestines. Steel is not going to break down.

Emergency vet, definitely.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there is an update. Keeping Ranger and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending prayers that Ranger is okay. (((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I am in a bit of a cold sweat here for you and Ranger. I hope it is nothing serious.
I was thinking about it as well before I responded - my thinking is, that if the knife tip was still in the beef when you were defrosting them in the microwave, that the metal would have sparked in the microwave. Just thinking out loud here. Trying desperately to hope that he hasn't eaten that tip.

I am sure you are in the midst of dealing with this now as you're no longer on line (that was over two hours ago now!). 

PLEASE let us know the second you know anything. I am hoping for the best - and thankfully you began to clean up right away and noticed the tip missing so quickly. 

Kim

PS - Didn't want you to think that I had not recommended the e-vet too, my assumption was that was where you had gone.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd definitely go to the E Vet...when Hobbes swallowed a needle..it was the same....I didn't see him swallow it, but couldn't find it. By the time I got Hobbes in, it had gone through his chest wall and punctured a lung.......he would have died if I hadn't taken him in. It just isn't worth the risk!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Definitely go To the ER Vet.

Please keep us updated on Ranger. (((Hugs))) It is very scary what our dogs get into!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so scary - I hope Ranger is OK! My kids have been doing an art project with bottle caps this week - I keep worrying that they will drop one and Daisy will eat it.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor Ranger, I hope he's ok! Keep us updated. I hope you find the knife tip and he didn't actually swallow it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's pretty scary but if my math is right, which it normally isn't, 4 mm is like 3/16's of an inch. That's not much but I think I'd still at least call the vet just for my own piece of mind. Hopefully Ranger will be just fine.

Pete


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Wow, I am in a bit of a cold sweat here for you and Ranger. I hope it is nothing serious.
> I was thinking about it as well before I responded - my thinking is, that if the knife tip was still in the beef when you were defrosting them in the microwave, that the metal would have sparked in the microwave. Just thinking out loud here. Trying desperately to hope that he hasn't eaten that tip.
> 
> 
> ...



I to was thinking that as I was reading this too.

I hope that Ranger is okay.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, just saw this and I hope Ranger is Okay. I'll keep on checking for an update. :crossfing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Update:

As soon as I posted the first one, I thought "what the heck am I doing?" and called the vet ASAP. We were out the door in minutes on the way to the emergency vet.

4 hours later, x-rays show Ranger DID eat the knife tip. The vet said they can do surgery or give Ranger some high fibre food and laxatives and hope he passes it. It wasn't an emergency we-have-to-do-surgery now situation as the knife tip is pretty small. So he's had a dose of laxative and 3 cups of high fibre kibble already and we're going back in for another x-ray tomorrow afternoon to see if it's shifted or passed (fingers crossed). If it hasn't, then we have to do surgery.

If the worst should happen and the knife perforates his stomach or his intestines in the next 24 hours, then obviously we're going back to the vet's for emergency surgery. I'm keeping my eye on Ranger to make sure he's not in pain, lethargic, no sore tummy, etc and keeping him quiet so he's not running around. So far he seems fine - temperature is normal, he's alert, trying to play, not in pain, no wretching or anything. He got lots of fuss and attention at the vet's office - everyone loved him and petted him and all the techs told me he was great to work with (since he was in the back room and i wasn't allowed back there). They were swamped with emergency calls so there were lots of people walking back and forth and petting Ranger.

So now it's a waiting game. He gets a laxative every 8 hours and I'm probably going to sleep on the couch tonight since there's going to be a lot of outdoor trips. Thanks so much everyone for the support - please keep your fingers crossed that it passes through Ranger's system without a problem tonight...he's not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy...definitely a sleepness night over at your house. I am sending prayers your way that the knife tip passes with no trouble tonight and that he doesnt need surgery.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yikes! Just seeing this thread... hope Ranger passes that knife tip with no problems!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You know already that my thoughts are with you, and wishing for the best possible outcome.

Thank goodness for your diligence in noticing the knife tip and rushing to the vet. 

Big hugs to Ranger and you too - and know we have everything crossed for you guys. 

Kim


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for Ranger and you. I hope he passes it without any problems.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- this is a nerve-wracking one, and I so hope Ranger passes this knife with no damage at all! It must have been the worst feeling when you realized the tip was actually broken and gone. Please keep us super-updated!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oef...what a scary thing! I hope everything will go smoothly! Prayers coming from here!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Try not to worry!I keep my fingers crossed,that it passes without any problems!It's going to be a long night,i know,watching him for anything disturbing.Hope it's behind your back as fast as possible.I think it will be.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone - your words of encouragement mean a lot to me.

On the plus side, keeping Ranger quiet has turned into a bit of problem. His buddy is over and they keep trying to play but I'd rather that than a lethargic Ranger. I've also got tomorrow off work so I can keep watch over him before his appt at 3pm. I'm just worried and anxious for him. I hope it's small enough to pass through without harm...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So are you inspecting every pile?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How scary, Ranger is in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying very hard for Ranger that he passes the tip easily. That is so scary. Hopefully the laxatives will push that piece thru very fast so both of you will get some sleep tonight. Thank goodness you noticed the tip missing and was able to watch out for him.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Keeping you both in good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, I am on poop patrol. It seems the laxatives are working. He's pooped a few times already and I'm out wandering around poking through it with a stick. The vet said it would probably take 24 - 36 hours before it passes, due to it's position shown in the x-rays. I'm letting him out every hour on the hour because I don't know if he has to poop or not, he's not very good at letting me know when he has to go outside. He thinks laying down quietly by the door is how to let people know he has to go out...even if no one else is in the room.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Praying that all passes out safely. Praying for Ranger.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG - I just got back from a hike and read through this thread. I sooo hope everything goes smoothly with Ranger and that no surgery is required. I'll be keeping the both of you in my thoughts tonight. 

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh boy. I just read all of this, you must be pretty freaked out! It's a good thing you didn't decide you were overreacting and got him into the vet, though! I'll be sending good thoughts your way and checking for updates on Ranger.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Ranger...after everything passes with out problems (we are praying that it will) you need to get a copy of the x-rays so we can see what your handsome boy ate. Good luck Ranger and have fun poking poop with a stick  We will all be looking for updates tomorrow...


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for you from out here!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming from our house.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it passes through and all turns out well.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When my son was in kindergarten, he found a flat round battery on the floor at school. He asked his teacher if she lost it and she said no but didn't take it from him. He knew that you could test 9V batteries by touching them to your tongue, so he did the same with this battery and, Ulp!, down his throat it went.
At ER they xrayed and found where it was and discussed whether to do surgery to remove it (fearing if it was leaking inside him) but opted to have us watch for it to come out (my husband did the poop check). Thankfully it passed without injury to my son.
I hope the same for Ranger.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

As I was reading this, I was so nervous to hear what happened. I hope that Ranger can pass the tip of the knife without any problems. Keep us updated!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am thinking so much of you guys - my fingers are super crossed that Ranger passes this without incident!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Yikes, this is pretty scary. Sending good thoughts that Ranger passes that tip!!


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm glad you went to the E-Vet! I just got done with a baby shower and had to get online to check this thred. Its good to hear that he isnt in big danger and there's a chance he can pass it naturaly! Sophie and Me send our prayers and love to you and Ranger!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That's a little scarey what you and Ranger have been through today!
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope everything goes well for Ranger and it will pass without needing surgery.


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my! I'll be praying that everything goes well for Ranger, and that no surgery is needed!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG just saw this thread....poor poor Ranger....I sooo am hoping everything passes quickly and safely for your Ranger....Prayers and bumping u up sweet boy, Ranger.....please, please, please give us good news, that he passsed it, and you are knee deep in his poo, but found it anyway, and that everything is good........good luck..........


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no poor Ranger!!!! Wow how scary!!! I hope it passes through SOON and without incident so you can stop worrying :-/ Actually I'm surprised I've never heard of anyone ingesting a piece of knife this way... I do it all the time!... I definitely know I'll be more careful in the future when trying to break apart frozen food!

I'll be thinking of you guys -- but I'm sure that tip will come out in the next day or so and you will be past all of this!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I was gone all afternoon and just got on to catch up and see what was happening with Ranger. I'm sorry you are going through this with him. I know the feeling of worrying about surgery. Gunner's wasn't a broken piece of knife but he had a blockage. I was on poop patrol for a couple days after his surgery to try to find what was blocking him. Red fiber strings from his wabba were found in the middle of his poop. I used surgical gloves to look. I hope you find it soon to save him from having the surgery. You and Ranger are in my thoughts and prayers....fingers crossed.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Praying Ranger is o.k.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG I just saw this thread. Here's hoping all passes without any problems, and there is no need for sugery. Please keep us updated. 

Ranger be quiet for you mommy for a few days.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

thinking of you guys xx


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's scary! I hope it passes soon and easily!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, geeeze! Just read this now. I hope it passes soon! Poor Ranger - and poor you! Glad you could take tomorrow off to make sure he's ok.. and I know you'll let us know what happens.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

In our Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Ranger . I would think since it's small he will pass it fine. Just think they eat sticks (at least mine have) and get small sharp pieces in their stomachs and pass them..
Hope you can get alittle sleep!


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahh. Darn it. 
There will be lots of prayers going out to you guys tonight.
Chuck and myself included.
God Bless.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Prayers for Ranger that everything comes out alright (pun intended )
I've seen dogs eat, and pass_, _amazing things, so here's hoping that Ranger can be included in that club. My German Shepherd ate grandma's pin cushion - you know that ones that look like a tomato, and the stem is actually a tape measure? Yep - fully loaded with straight pins, needles, and safety pins. I was working for the vet at the time, and we did a series of radiographs, watching it's progress to determine if it was going to cause a blockage and whether we needed to go in after it. I believe that there was divine intervention, because he PASSED that sucker, pins still in it and all. 

As an aside, someone mentioned the bread for glass thing... it's actually cotton balls soaked milk or cream... works wonders for things like chewed and swallowed Christmas ornaments...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, an update 6 hours afterwards:

He's now eaten 4 cups of his high fiber food and had two doses of laxative. He's hardly pooped at all, besides a little turd and a few "driblets" around 4pm. He was a little quiet and sleepy during supper and went for a quick, easy walk to hopefully try to get the bowels a little looser. The walk certainly seemed to perk him up and he's now dozing quietly. Unfortunately, it's also gotten dark out so checking his poop is going to be a lot more difficult throughout the night. 

Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers, everyone. Hopefully the night passes without incident...

Pointgold - That is incredible! I can't believe that was able to go all the way through - hopefully the vibes from everyone on here will help Ranger pass his knife tip as easily as your shepherd passed the pincushion!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers for Ranger coming from Ga. I hope the morning will bring the end to your nightmare.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Well, an update 6 hours afterwards:
> 
> He's now eaten 4 cups of his high fiber food and had two doses of laxative. He's hardly pooped at all, besides a little turd and a few "driblets" around 4pm. He was a little quiet and sleepy during supper and went for a quick, easy walk to hopefully try to get the bowels a little looser. The walk certainly seemed to perk him up and he's now dozing quietly. Unfortunately, it's also gotten dark out so checking his poop is going to be a lot more difficult throughout the night.
> 
> ...


 
We also had a Doberman in the kennel who passed a pair of men's size 42 Jockey briefs. Intact. We washed them and gave them to his owner when they picked him up. :

Yep. Tell Ranger that if Khan could pass a pincushion, and Schnapps could pass underwear, he can pass a little 'ol knife tip... He can then be in that exclusive club The Brotherhood of Bizarre Passed Objects.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I am happy to hear that things are going good so far! I look forward to hearing more updates on him. Give him a hug and kiss from us


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG..........just turned on my computer and saw this!!! You know we're keeping our fingers crossed here for Ranger......lots of prayers that everything is okay and no surgery is needed. 

Reno, Austin and Lincoln send Ranger big puppy dogs hugs and kisses!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about this!! I am saying prayers and sending good thoughts to you and Ranger!! I'll be anxious to see a GOOD update in the morning!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Ranger is doing and sending good vibes to Ranger's bowels!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Ranger okay this morning? I woke up worried about you two.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

thinking about you this AM


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

JUst checking in on Ranger...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

How is Ranger or better yet how are you? It must have been a long night!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Ranger....how is he doing this morning?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Same as the others...checking in on Ranger.....any success?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I just saw this now! Thinking good thoughts for both of you. :crossfing I'll be checking lots throughout the day for updates.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope your poop patrol was successful and that Ranger and you are doing well. I pray he has passed it for you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wondering how Ranger is doing this morning......hope he's okay!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How's Ranger doing?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just seeing this thread now. Hope Ranger passed the knife tip without any harm. Please keep us update when you can.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Checking in here too - hoping for the best !

Kim


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

How's the handsome boy today?Any news?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's hoping he's doing well and pooping lots. Just found this thread this morning and have had coffee while reading it all!

Poor dude.

Lana


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

My internet was down this weekend. Hope Ranger is doing well and passed everything he needed too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Hoping Ranger is doing good!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Thanks so much for all the well-wishes! Ranger seems to be fine this morning - he's his usual perky, happy self and just got another dose of laxative and a bunch of kibble. I was letting him out all night but had to give up on poop patrol after it started pouring rain and his poop mixed with mud - I couldn't hardly tell where he had pooped after I got my boots and jacket on and raced out to check. The last time I tried, he pooped way over in the SE corner of the yard, then ran across the top of the yard and pooped again in the SW corner, then the NW corner...while I was still checking the first pile. Of course, all the corners of the yard are flower beds so it was near impossible. 

Either way, he's back for x-rays at 3pm. I am praying that it's no longer in his system! That's the best case scenario. Worst case scenario is that it's in the same position as yesterday or hasn't moved very far, which would mean it's stuck on something and may have perforated his stomach lining. (I think he'd be showing signs of that happening, but the vet said he's seen dogs act completely normal even with perforated stomachs). If the tip hasn't moved, then it's surgery for Ranger. If the tip has moved far enough that the vet thinks is normal (he said it should pass in 24-36 hours), then we keep giving laxatives and high fibre kibble for another day and x-rays again tomorrow. 

Hopefully this is over and done with...I'm wishing and praying and everything else that the tip has already passed! In the meantime, I'm going to try to get some sleep while Ranger waits for the next dose of laxative to kick in. We camped out on the couch with his leash around my wrist and the window open to keep Ranger cool and prevent him from jumping off the couch in the search for some place cool. That, plus frequent trips outside, and my asthma getting out of control due to stress has left me feeling pretty tired. But, no complaints since Ranger is looking and feeling pretty happy this morning.

Thanks again everyone! I'll keep you guys updated about the vet appointment at 3pm.

ETA: I also double-checked and transferred some money into my account this morning in case I do need to pay for surgery later...better safe than sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's hoping the knife tip has already passed and no surgery is required!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh geeze... I'm just now seeing this.
Good luck today! Hoping and praying for the best case scenario for you!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Prayers for Ranger!! I hope he passed it and won't need surgery. Poor guy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm glad that Ranger seems happy and healthy this morning. Fingers crossed that the xrays show that it is safely moving through.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck later today!!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that everything passes okay.

There was a member on this board whose dog a few years ago ate a glass Christmas tree ornament. Everything passed okay with no problem, so I hope that eases your mind a little.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's to praying everything "comes out" just fine!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts everything works out okay. How scary!!!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying that everything is moving along just fine for Ranger


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Fingers crossed that he has passed it without problems.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just checking back in, hope he's passed the knife tip and out of danger.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep checking in for some good news about Ranger.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for some good news after 3:00 today. Prayers coming your way...


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be praying for good news at 3:00 today!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger continues to be upbeat and perky. I was so exhausted from all the trips outside last night that I've pretty much slept this entire morning...with Ranger's leash around my wrist to wake me up when he wanders off! So far he hasn't pooped this morning, but there's lots of belly rumblings, burps, and other smells coming out of him so i'm assuming the food and laxatives are doing their job in there.

It's been a long morning...I'm equal parts dreading the vet appt and anxiously wanting it to be time to go. Hopefully Ranger poops before we go and I find the knife tip!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for only seeing this thread just now. My prayers will certainly be with Ranger, and will check back for news on his ordeal. Cheeky thing.  I know when Ori ate a deceased pigeon from the backyard I was terrified he was going to have a bone stuck inside, I took him to the vet 5 times just to make sure. They almost did x-rays but when he finally did what he was supposed to, I've never in my life been so happy to see a dog poop!

My prayers and thoughts are speeding your's and Rangers way!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in...glad he's seems to be doing ok. Maybe the whole thing will be ok!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just checking in on Ranger!! I hope he poops and you find that knife tip before going to the vet again!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just saw this as well. I hope all goes well at the vet and everything is moving along as planned!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hoping you find the tip soon.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Best wishes for Ranger. We're all hoping that all goes well at the vet's.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Just seeing this for the first time. Hope he's ok! Good luck with the xrays, I hope it's passed. Sending positive thoughts his way!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, we're off to the vet's in about ten minutes. I've got a sick feeling in my stomach and am full of anxiety. Pleas everyone, keep wishing, praying, hoping, doing a Ranger-dance, or whatever to bring us luck!! I already told Ranger I'll stop at his favourite pet store and buy him whatever toy he wants if we get good news! Even if it's an expensive stuffed toy that he'll shred in minutes...it'll be his.

I'll update when we get back - hopefully it won't be too long. Thanks again for all the well-wishes sent our way!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thinking about Ranger. Hope the appointment goes well. Let us know.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am guessing you are now at the vets...praying for good new and doing the Ranger Dance for you!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Doing the Ranger-dance, and Katie is howling and spinning!!!
Wishing you so much luck...will be so anxious for an update!! Try not to feel too anxious (easier said than done!)

Kim


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Keeping our fingers (and paws!) crossed out here that it's good news!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about Ranger today. I hope everything goes ok at the vets!

It's amazing how much you have to worry about poop when you have a dog. Just the other day Chester ate three pads out of the bathroom garbage and for the next 48 hours we observed every poop to see if they had passed. :uhoh:

Anyways, I hope no surgery is needed and he passed that knife tip!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers streaming from our house.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It's 3:24.....thinking of Ranger and hope all is going well and that Ranger gets that new toy!!!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope things go well at the vet. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been thinking of Ranger and you all day and hope the tip has passed already.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Update:

Back from the vet and while it's not great news, it's actually still pretty good news. The tip is still in Ranger BUT has moved into the lower intestine, so it's not caught up anywhere and is moving along! Even better - the vet said it's perfectly surrounded by poop. There's loads of poop in front of it, loads of poop behind it and it's even completely encased in poop so the odds of it passing through smoothly are really high! The vet said it's pretty much a perfect scenario and asked me what I'd been doing for that to happen. I said two big meals a day with the laxatives every 8 hours, plus a cup here and there throughout the day/night to make sure his stomach was never empty. It obviously worked! (Ranger weighed 31.1 oz yesterday and today was 32.3 - that's a lot of poop in his system!)

The vet seems pretty confident (a lot more confident than he was yesterday) that the tip of the knife will pass out smoothly. We have a vet appt on thursday for another x-ray to double-check and in the meantime, I'm to keep a close eye on Ranger for any signs of ill health. If there's anything, I'm to bring him in to the vet right away, otherwise just on thursday. 

Also, I was really happy and surprised that he didn't charge me a consultation fee today! Just the x-rays which was super nice of him. So thanks so much everyone - all the well wishes, prayers, and everything else are really helping! We just need to get the knife tip to glide out and everything will be perfect!! Thanks again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Come on Ranger, we need a huge poop with knife end right in the middle!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay! What great news! I guess that means you're still on poop check duty for the next little while. Hope it's even better news soon!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Whew......that's encouraging news!!! Was it good enough news to get Ranger that new toy? Good thing that Ranger is full of $&it........now hopefully that tip will come out on its own.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Good news! Keep us updated, we momma's worry about everyone's babies!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Whew......that's encouraging news!!! Was it good enough news to get Ranger that new toy? Good thing that Ranger is full of $&it........now hopefully that tip will come out on its own.


Hahahaha, no toy for Ranger - I have to keep him quiet and a stuffed toy he can rip apart does everything but keep him quiet! He's got a kong in the frieezer and got some special cookies for being so full of $hit! :


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is pretty bizarre when you think of it....:

We are all hoping, praying and wishing for.......:crossfing

...........................................................

*" A great big poop with a knife blade in it".*.. :uhoh::uhoh::yuck::yuck::yuck:

Good Luck Ranger!!!! Hope everything comes out ok! No pun intended!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

SOOOOO glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction and that the vet seemed so confident. You must be sooo relieved.

I am laughing at all the full of $hit comments - very cute and funny. 

C'mon Ranger keep moving it along ... continued good thoughts! And so glad you're back 

Kim


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Continued prayers here for Ranger!


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that everything is going well so far! 
Hoping it passes easily!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good news....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ranger, lets do a big one, and get it out!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OK just caught up on your day...sounds like good news!! Please keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's wishing a fast but gentle passing!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on, Ranger!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It does seem like a best case scenario, so that's good news. Hopefully it will pass sooner as opposed to later and you can stop worrying. I hope you save the tip once you've recovered it. It'll make a nice conversation piece.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, hope that laxative works soon. Go Ranger!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Go Ranger! Let it out!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

and????? any success yet?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

A one and a TWO...


.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, he's pooped again since coming back and it's very solid. I went through it but no knife tip yet - the vet thinks maybe tomorrow. Apparently there was a "load" in there before the knife tip so hopefully it'll be soon! Mom's going to walk him now to hopefully "loosen up the bowels". 

I'll keep everyone updated on the poop progress!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That's good news that the vet thinks it will come tomorrow and it's all surrounded with poop. You will have to keep that tip as a souvenir when he finally passes it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that it is moving right along. Praying for poop with the steak tip tomorrow. I have to tell you it reminds me of Bama when he was almost a year old. He started showing signs like he had a blokage with hardly pooping, not eating for a couple of days. So I took him to the vet. They kept him all day with no success and took xrays. I went into the vet that afternoon and he showed me the xray and said he had no blockage but was basically full of sh**. His little bit of diarrhea that he had irritated him so he didnt want to poop. He told me if he didnt poop by the next afternoon they would have to give him an enema. He double checked to make sure that nothing had passed by sticking his finger up his bum just in case it didnt show on xray. I joked the whole way home to Bama if he didnt poop he would hate life with the enema. We got home he walked into the back yard and pooped a load like the elephant of AlaBAMA. Tim joked and said he has never seen a dog poop so much. After that he was ok. 
So may Ranger poop as much as Bama does tomorrow. LOL


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear the vet appt. went well. Praying that Ranger poops out the knife tip tonight!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news! 
Hopefully it will pass today so you can take a deep breath and relax! :crossfing


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never been this concerned over a dog I've never met's poop. Happy pooping today, Ranger! Let's get that out!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

YAY! I am so happy to hear Ranger is holding up great and full of protective poop to get the knife tip out! He is definitely still in our thoughts and we're sending him well wishes! *hugs*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking about Ranger's poos this morning.....hopefully he's had a successful one!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, no knife tip in this morning's poop but he pooped last night in the pouring rain around 1am and by the time I got my boots and jacket on...I couldn't find it. Then I had a Ranger who was so excited I came out to join him, he just had to get the zoomies. Walking on slippery, slopey grass and then having a 70 lb black shadow appear out of nowhere and come bolting past you within a hairsbreadth of hitting you is not recommended for those with weak hearts. He came shooting past me about 8 times before I made it to level ground! 

So I haven't spotted the knife tip, but Ranger seems in very spirits and I'm hoping he pooped it out last night. I'm going to pick up ALL the poop in the yard I missed after work today today and hopefully I find it. Thanks again for all the encouraging words!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I'm happy to hear he's being himself.....why is that they seem to get the zoomies at the most inopportune times!!! Crazy animals.

I sure hope you find that tip...could be like looking for a needle in a haystack...especially if it has been raining........good luck!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

OMG you would think it was a diamond


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I sure hope you find the knife tip out there somewhere! Geez...I swear...Infants and dogs....all the interest in the pooping is incredible. I have been on poop patrol for days also, for different reasons...but all this poop talk is just toooo muchhh LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When that knife tip is "mined", you'd best be drilling a hole in it, putting it on a chain, and wearing it as a pendant!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

pointgold said:


> when that knife tip is "mined", you'd best be drilling a hole in it, putting it on a chain, and wearing it as a pendant!


ewwwwww!!!! Lol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I was on poop patrol after Gunner's exploratory surgery over a month ago. I ended up finding the red, nylon material from his wabba toy that was all balled up inside him. Myself and the vet kept sending each other texts and laughing about all the talk of poops.:yuck: So, been there, done that.... Good luck and hope you find it after work today.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have a metal detector to scan the poop with perhaps?

A couple years ago. a friend of mine heard her golden chewing on something, went to check it out and gulp, she swallowed whatever it was. Shortly afterwards her hubby realized he was missing his 'open pocketknife'. They took Abs outside, scanned her with the metal detector, off it went and off they went to the vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We used to have a neighbor with Pekingnese mix dog named Spike. He was gawd-awful uglier, and even more spoiled than he was ugly. His owner used to hold him and let him suck on her ear. I told her that if she wasn't careful, he was going to swallow one of her (big) diamond stud earrings... 
Fast forward to a frantic phone call - Chris - "Um, Laura? Spike somehow swallowed one of my diamond earrings... what should I do? Gary will KILL me if it is lost!" Me - "Huh. How long ago did he swallow it?" Chris - "JUST now..." Me - "Well, it's too small (hahahaha) to actually harm him, and it'll come out. So, you need to feed him lots of very high fibre food, and you need to collect up every stool he makes, and put it on a screen and wash it. That earring will show up, I'm sure." Chris - "When should I start? Won't it take a while for it to move through there? " Me crossfing ) - "Oh, no - you have to start _immediately _- that little earring could shoot through there real fast, so you don't want to miss it." 
Spikey passed that earring three days later. :satan:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> We used to have a neighbor with Pekingnese mix dog named Spike. He was gawd-awful uglier, and even more spoiled than he was ugly. His owner used to hold him and let him suck on her ear. I told her that if she wasn't careful, he was going to swallow one of her (big) diamond stud earrings...
> Fast forward to a frantic phone call - Chris - "Um, Laura? Spike somehow swallowed one of my diamond earrings... what should I do? Gary will KILL me if it is lost!" Me - "Huh. How long ago did he swallow it?" Chris - "JUST now..." Me - "Well, it's too small (hahahaha) to actually harm him, and it'll come out. So, you need to feed him lots of very high fibre food, and you need to collect up every stool he makes, and put it on a screen and wash it. That earring will show up, I'm sure." Chris - "When should I start? Won't it take a while for it to move through there? " Me crossfing ) - "Oh, no - you have to start _immediately _- that little earring could shoot through there real fast, so you don't want to miss it."
> Spikey passed that earring three days later. :satan:


 

HAHAHAHA!!!! Panning for gold and diamonds.. in the "rough" so to speak.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! Panning for gold and diamonds.. in the "rough" so to speak.


 
Couldn't have happened to a nicer gal...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...too funny about the earring....and POINTGOLD....I do like your charm idea!! HA


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh god...you guys are killing me! If I find it, I'll make sure to take lots of pics and post them here so you can all revel in the glory of the knife tip!

ETA: My dad said Ranger should join the circus since he'd fit right in with all the sword swallowers!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sadly, keep checking back to see the status of Ranger's poop.....

Lana


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Every time I see you post, I'm hoping to see that you found it in his poop. What's taking so long!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This thread is cracking me up. I can't wait till Ranger passes this tip. We want a major announcement! Seriously, I hope that Ranger does pass this tip with ease and no problems. Will check back again tomorrow...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

how about a metal detector. :jester::roflmao::jester: I apologize if someone already suggested that. DOWPE! I just saw MJ's post. Must be a good idea. lol


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Poop Update??


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I was hoping too, but now have to go to bed. I'll check in the wee hours and if there's no news, maybe I should phone and ask her at 2 am what the poop situation is....

Lana


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going to bed to....I would crack up if you called her at 2AM.....


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> ""Oh, no - you have to start _immediately _- that little earring could shoot through there real fast, so you don't want to miss it."


Sofa King Hilarious!!


:wavey:

.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

just checking in for a poop report!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just checking on Ranger's progress this morning........hoping for a positive update!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Belle's Mom said:


> I am going to bed to....I would crack up if you called her at 2AM.....


I thought about it. Allie the toddler woke up around 1:30 which meant it was about 3 before I finally crashed again. Puppies were up at six because OH had to go to work (note to self, tell him next time he has to leave that early to let me know so I can have breakfast ready and they'll be able to eat instead of all barking).

Now, it's coffee, fresh baked muffin and a check to see if there's any poop news....

Lana


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just checking in for a poop update too...How terrible is it when you get up first thing in the AM thinking of someone else's dog's poop. I have not even told DH about this thread as he will surely think I have lost it.....this is just poo torture.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> How terrible is it when you get up first thing in the AM thinking of someone else's dog's poop.


Ha! No kidding! 
I've been obsessed with my own dogs' poop on occasion, but I can honestly say that I don't remember ever being this concerned about someone's _else's_ dog's poop! 
I think we're all a little nutty. (In a good way, though.) :


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Next member of the poo patrol checking in...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Bender said:


> I was hoping too, but now have to go to bed. I'll check in the wee hours and if there's no news, maybe I should phone and ask her at 2 am what the poop situation is....
> 
> Lana


Oh geez, you could have - I was awake! Ranger was super restless last night and I was letting him out every 2 hours. 

So, no knife tip yet but I'm going out in a little while to check the poop from last night and gather up any other poop I missed while this ordeal was going on. I can't get over the amount of dog poop that's ocurred in the last 4 days...feeding a dog a huge amount of crappy dog food equals a massive amount of poop. I know it's a good thing in Ranger's case - just saying i can't imagine having to do it every day!!

If I find it when on poop patrol, I'll update so the other members are informed!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It's 10:55 .... she must be picking in poop now. I will wait for update


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Poop patrol is complete - I couldn't find it anywhere because of the absolutely masive amount of poop in the backyard. It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack! Or a knife tip in gallons of poop. Not to mention Ranger apparently decided to poop in the most difficult places to pick it up - all over the rhubarb plant, all over the long grass, in mom's rose bushes...i tried to pick up as much as I could but I think gardening next year is going to be...crappy!

Anyway, here are some pics of the broken knife and an unbroken one for comparison purposes, plus a pic of the backyard that I'm tramping through trying to FIND all the poop. It's a stitched picture which is why the deck looks all warped...and there's another piece of the yard that's missing that's also Ranger's favourite place to poop. You can see why he loves this backyard! It's perfect for zoomies! He and Blue run back and forth along the top of the yard and then chase each other up and down the levels. Ranger's made the jump from the bottom area (where the fire pit is) to up into the bark covered part - we measure it and it's a 4ft high jump!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow........nice yard!!!! I'm sorry ...I have to laugh picturing you out there with your gloves going through piles of poo......rude, I know!! Hopefully he's pooped it out and you've just missed it. Does he not go back tomorrow for more x-rays? Let's hope it doesn't show up there......


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Has Blue been around recently? Didn't you mention that Blue liked to eat Ranger's poop? Is it possible he could eat the poop with the knife tip in it??? That would be ridiculous if now Blue was on poop watch!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is some talent to zoom up all the levels, etc....we are so looking forward to the knife tip pic and the necklace to be subsequently made........I think a metal detector is in order - haha.

You go back tomorrow for another x-ray - right?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Laurie! I can't take much credit for the yard besides saying I lugged all 20 bags of bark from my truck into the yard last year! They used to cover the plastic sheeting underneath but after a summer of Blue and Ranger playing up there...there's now big patches missing. Plus, I had to tie all the rose bushes up since Ranger and Blue zoom through them like they're not even there!

Yep, Ranger goes back tomorrow for another x-ray in the morning. Fingers crossed it's long gone!! I wouldn't be surprised if I missed it. There was SO much poop to go through. Be glad I didn't take a pic of all the poop I picked up and posted it here!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait! I'm having a reading comprehension blip! Was one of those knife tips inside Ranger?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy - Blue stopped eating Ranger's poop when Ranger switched to raw - it was just the Evo red meat poops that Blue liked. I thought the same as you though, and was keeping a close eye on him when he was over on Monday! 

Belle's Mom - if I find it, I'll make a necklace - I promise! After lots of cleaning and bleaching and scrubbing, of course. I'm getting a little worried because I haven't found it yet, but seriously, there's SO much poop, I wouldn't be surprised if it got past me somehow. Especially since a lot of the poop was runny...


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Only just noticed this thread - hope that all goes well with Ranger.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wait! I'm having a reading comprehension blip! Was one of those knife tips inside Ranger?


Yeah, the broken knife's tip was inside Ranger as of Sunday morning (x-rays confirmed). He goes back tomorrow for another x-ray and hopefully it's out of him!

ETA: to clarify, it's the piece that broke off that's inside him - those are full length knives in the pic, the rest of them is just cropped out.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you happen to have or know anybody that has a metal detector?

Hopefully the x-rays will say it has passed.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rent a metal detector. If you are in VA, I have one I can loan you 



Ranger said:


> goldenjackpuppy - Blue stopped eating Ranger's poop when Ranger switched to raw - it was just the Evo red meat poops that Blue liked. I thought the same as you though, and was keeping a close eye on him when he was over on Monday!
> 
> Belle's Mom - if I find it, I'll make a necklace - I promise! After lots of cleaning and bleaching and scrubbing, of course. I'm getting a little worried because I haven't found it yet, but seriously, there's SO much poop, I wouldn't be surprised if it got past me somehow. Especially since a lot of the poop was runny...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger is lucky, actually. He COULD'VE done _this:_

Puppy swallows 13-inch knife, survives - Health - Pet health - msnbc.com


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god!!! That's insane! How does a dog eat a WHOLE knife??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Oh my god!!! That's insane! How does a dog eat a WHOLE knife??


 
No kidding. I'm not sure "flabbergasted" quite covers it...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope you find the knife tip so you can fore-go another x-ray tomorrow.
The backyard is absolutely beautiful! I can see why the boys have so much fun back there!

All the poop patrol is cracking me up! And great idea on the necklace! You could show that to J too! LOL 

Kim


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't even look at the whole knife xray. I cannot beleive the things that end up in a dog! I grew up with a big, funny goat named Tiptoes, and she ate straw hats down to the floral bands, tin cans, bicycle chains- you name it. I so hope Ranger will channel tiptoes and show not one ill effect from this adventure.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

My youngest Goldie (Charlie - just over 2 years old) eats anything and pretty much everything I'm afraid. He's a walking garbage disposal unit. A couple of days ago he unexpectedly brought up some food, and amongst the debris was a stone about the diameter of a golf ball! At least it was obvious what made him throw up!

Silly beggar.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay everyone: we're off to the vets again right away for the (hopefully) last x-ray! Wish us luck! I'm praying this x-ray will be clean!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck Ranger!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck, Ranger. The Rowdy Girls send kisses!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed that the x-rays show no knife tip!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't postedin this thread yet but I hope you know I was following it and hoping that everything comes out alright! Paws are crossed that the xrays are clean today!!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck, Ranger (and mom)!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

THinking of you guys!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope all is well....waiting for update.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's hoping all turns out well @ the vet today, hopefully Ranger has passed the knife tip and u can stop dodo diving....


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Good Luck Ranger hope the x-ray is all clear! :crossfing


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope Ranger passed the tip.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm following Ranger's adventure, holding my breath!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hope that pesky knife tip is OUT of him!!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Came to check on Ranger! Hope he is clear of the knife tip!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You ought to feed Ranger a magnate...hopefully the x-rays will come back clear today!!!!

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*UPDATE*:

It passed!!! There is no knife tip in him anymore!! AND even better, the vet said there doesn't look to be ANY damage to him! No blood, no holes, no irritation! Whoo!!!

So, we made a quick trip to the pet store to reward Ranger's pooping ability and everyone there made a huge fuss over him and he got tons and tons of cookies! Plus, his two new favourite toys which he's playing with right now. I am SO relieved and SO happy!! Thanks so much to everyone who offered support during this time - it was like a nightmare for most of it.

Here are some pics of the Amazing Knife Tip Swallowing Ranger:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great to hear, now you can RELAX.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so relieved! I imagine Ranger is too, after all that pooping.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yay! Sigh. I'm thrilled that he is okay, but this is just _so _anticlimactic  After all of this, he could have at _least _heaved out a ginormous, horrific looking/smelling bm, with the offending knife tip poking out of the top of the pile like the fin of a Great White Shark, and that you would pluck out with a flourish, polish up, and have made into a pendant. 
Sigh...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Yay! Sigh. I'm thrilled that he is okay, but this is just _so _anticlimactic  After all of this, he could have at _least _heaved out a ginormous, horrific looking/smelling bm, with the offending knife tip poking out of the top of the pile like the fin of a Great White Shark, and that you would pluck out with a flourish, polish up, and have made into a pendant.
> Sigh...


PG clearly wanted pictures!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhhhhh! Finally.....no more poop control!! Happy to hear there was no damage to Ranger....and he finally got his new toys!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad it all worked out in the end......


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> PG clearly wanted pictures!


Of the resulting _bling, _yeah... the precursor to said bling, not so much... :curtain:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

But I was looking forward to seeing your new expensive pendant.
What will you do with all of your newly freed time? 

All jokes aside - fantastic.:


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Great news. Now go and find that tip.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So happy to read the good news!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL great news!!! Poop watch is over!!  Til the next time that is :curtain:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!! Doing the happy Dance for Ranger and you. I think I would still rent a metal detector and try to find that knife tip, so you will have that trophy pendant.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GREAT news!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great news!! You must be SO relieved! I can't even imagine how stressful these past few days must have been for you.

(I think Ranger needs a new collar to celebrate. Do they have one with little swords on it or something? :curtain


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful news...So glad Ranger is in perfect health.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> (I think Ranger needs a new collar to celebrate. Do they have one with little swords on it or something? :curtain


What about this one?







Oh, and congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the good news. You may still find the tip outside as you find more of his poop to pick up. But, very happy he is healthy and no complications!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great news!!! One very happy dog you've got there....

Pete


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha thanks everyone!! My uncle said he'd lend me his metal detector sometime this month so maybe I'll find it in a turd somewhere! If I do, I promise to take pics of said turd and knife tip! I also love the collar - made me laugh and I think it's a brilliant idea! 

If you guys _really _want me to, I'll go take a pic of all the poop I picked up! It's in a bucket in the back yard so it's easily accessible! I'll even photoshop some stink waves coming up from it so the full effect is evident!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so happy....and sad at the same time. Of course happy for you and that Ranger is fine....but I feel like a kid after having opened all of the Christmas presents.....ah the end of poop patrol.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I just thought about this.....you better borrow the metal detector and try to find it...that is all you need is it still to be out in the lawn squished somewhere and then Ranger steps on it. How terrible would that be - the revisitation of the knife tip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Fantastic news, he deserves the new toys but what about Mom.
I think she deserves a wine or two!!!!!!!!!!!!!

inge, I think that collar is perfect.............


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad all is well. Huge relief I am sure. 

Pointgold, your post a few pages back cracked me UP!! Thanks. 

You know only dog people could have a 2O some page thread about poop search. LOL Hope the tip shows up without getting stepped on first.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

inge said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - That's great!
Oh, I really think Ranger needs that collar!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, I didn't think about it getting stepped on!! Will this knife saga never end?? I'll see about getting a metal detector and try to hunt it out this weekend. 4 rainy days has made for very mushy poop patrol. 

Where's that collar from? Just out of curiousity......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Pirate Skulls with Swords and Crossbones Dog Collar

It isn't very expensive, luckily...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a strange and crazy thing. I'm glad it's out of Ranger!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to hear there was some good news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sure you're POOPED, from all the stress and worry. Glad to hear everything worked it's way out ok!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

inge said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahaha I love it! Totally ranger's style!



Belle's Mom said:


> I just thought about this.....you better borrow the metal detector and try to find it...that is all you need is it still to be out in the lawn squished somewhere and then Ranger steps on it. How terrible would that be - the revisitation of the knife tip.


Very good point!

So glad that he pooped out the tip with no damage! Good boy, Ranger!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So glad everything turned out well!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes!Ranger is officially out of danger!   
Nice new toys boy!Enjoy!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Good boy Ranger!!!! So glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So happy to hear that everything is good! Yay!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

So glad to hear that this too has passed (pun intended). 

Thank goodness.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Doing the happy Dance for Ranger and you. I think I would still rent a metal detector and try to find that knife tip, so you will have that trophy pendant.


I'm overjoyed about this! For all the dire and drastic things we face as a group here with these fragile dogs, how wonderful is it that Ranger could swallow a KNIFE TIP and be well a few days later? I am sorry about all the poop with which you've had to cope, but this is a myth in the making about a dog who ate a knife and was fine! Cheers me up.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So glad to hear everything turned out fine with Ranger - Part of me hates being back to school! I miss all of these great stories and posts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

I am SO GLAD THAT RANGER is ok!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Ranger is healthy and happy! He's back on his raw diet and is thriving. As for me, lesson learned: no more trying to pry frozen meat apart with a knife!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Thanks everyone!! Ranger is healthy and happy! He's back on his raw diet and is thriving. As for me, lesson learned: no more trying to pry frozen meat apart with a knife!



Seriously! That is sooo dangerous for you too!! LOL You could have slipped when trying to pry it apart and cut your fingers off!! I've found a way to help ease frozen meat apart is to put it in a plastic baggie and run it under some cool water for a bit (not hot water). It takes some patience, but it does work loose after a little bit.


----------

